# Can't send SMS-MMS to some people?



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

I know this has been hashed over every which way from Sunday but I tried to find something on it recently and came up empty. It seems like I can send SMS or MMS 90% of the time but once in a while I try to send to certain numbers and have trouble. I get "Cannot send message" with the little red triangle and exclamation point.

I've looked all over for an answer to this and I'm wondering if there are some steps that I can go through to see where this problem lies.

I have AOKP JB-milestone 1 on USCC mesmerize if this matters.

I've read things about changing the split message option, thrid party programs etc. I am using the stock message program although I did have handcent for a while but it was even worse with this.

There is also something about smsc number? All I could find on this was that USCC doesn't have one?

Thanks


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

Maybe this is a problem with the messaging that came with aoko job m1?.
Help!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

